

JamLegend Shreds Past 1 Million Members - arjunlall
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/02/01/jamlegend-1-million-users/

======
jasonwilk
If these guys made a desktop/offline version that worked with a mini Guitar
and plugged into USB that I could play with on the plane, I would be totally
hooked. Rockin out on a plane! (or a boat, whatever).

~~~
nudist
You can use an Apple keyboard to play JamLegend. It's awesome and works great:

[http://www.coolest-gadgets.com/wp-
content/uploads/jamlegend2...](http://www.coolest-gadgets.com/wp-
content/uploads/jamlegend2-small.jpg)

------
mattwdelong
Congratulations arjunlall!

I haven't heard about your venture until now but apparently 1 million people
have heard of it and they also signed up, so that is impressive.

Best of luck in the future!

------
mahmud
Rock steady baby!

Props to Andrew, Ryan (et al?)

------
anthony_franco
They got a great team over there. I expect nothing less from them. Jam on!

------
dawie
Nice one guys! I remember meeting you at Startup School. Congrats.

